# tinderbox won't build or install security/php52-filter



## Woutertje (May 25, 2011)

This is a weird issue. If I build security/php52-filter from the ports it completes without problem. If I build it in my tinderbox it fails to build and install. 

I checked the Makefiles for differences with Makefiles of other php extensions. I did not find any clues.

Does anybody know what is happening here: http://pastebin.com/GVPcYJNP (tinderbox errorlog).


```
install: /work/a/ports/security/php52-filter/work/php-5.2.17/ext/filter/modules/filter.so:
 No such file or directory
```

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2011)

Check the port's pkg-plist. The error is usually in there.


----------



## Woutertje (May 31, 2011)

That doesn't seem to be it. The software does not build at all it seems.


----------



## Woutertje (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, solved. Problem was I was forcing php version with tinderbox/script/env/build.BLABLAH-file. But I was setting PHP_VERSION instead of PHP_VER


----------

